# مش كده احسن...........



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

ليه ديما لما نلاقى شخص بدأ ينجح فى حياته​ 
ديما ننظر له فى عمله ونقول ليه الشخص ده ينجح ​ 
ليه مايكنش انا بداله ​ 
ليه ديما بنحقد على الاخرين ​ 
ليه مايكنش فى محبه ونتمنى كل خير للاخرين ​ 

الله محبه ​ 

المسيح علمنا المحبه ​ 
ليه طيب نكره الخير والنجاح للاخرين ​ 
محتاج رأيكم فى الموضوع ده 

(اتمنى من كل شخص يدخل الموضوع يدينى رأيه ولو بكلمه )​


----------



## +Coptic+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*ده ليس سلوك مسيحي
مينفعش نقول ان كل الناس كده
لاكن اللي بيعمل كده انصحة انه يفكر و يكون متميز في عملة و ده اللي هيخلية متفوق
شكرا ليك علي الموضوع ده
ربنا معاك و يجعلك متميز باستمرار*


----------



## eriny roro (1 أغسطس 2009)

هقولك يا كوكو فىناس بتزعل لما تلاقى غيرها ناجح والدنيا ماشية معاه
وفى ناس بتتمنى الخير للناس كلها حاول تركز مع الناس دول اللى بتشجع وتدى امل والباقى اكيد ربنا هيتصرف

اللى اقدر اقولهولك  استمر فى اللى انت فيه واكيد ربنا هيقف معاك

كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر  لمن بيده الامر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *ده ليس سلوك مسيحي*
> *مينفعش نقول ان كل الناس كده*
> *لاكن اللي بيعمل كده انصحة انه يفكر و يكون متميز في عملة و ده اللي هيخلية متفوق*
> *شكرا ليك علي الموضوع ده*
> *ربنا معاك و يجعلك متميز باستمرار*


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ماجد​
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ليه ديما لما نلاقى شخص بدأ ينجح فى حياته​
> ديما ننظر له فى عمله ونقول ليه الشخص ده ينجح ​
> ليه مايكنش انا بداله ​
> ليه ديما بنحقد على الاخرين ​
> ...



موضوع خرافه يا  ك
                       و
                       ك
                       و
حلو جدااا والاقدر اقوله ان ده اسلوب وتعامل غير لائق باولاد المسيح ولازم منعدش نقر علي
غيرنا لان لو قرينا عليه ممكن لما ننجح يتقر علينا وعلى العموم موضوع حقيقى يستحقالتثبيت كوكو مان :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open: :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> هقولك يا كوكو فىناس بتزعل لما تلاقى غيرها ناجح والدنيا ماشية معاه
> 
> وفى ناس بتتمنى الخير للناس كلها حاول تركز مع الناس دول اللى بتشجع وتدى امل والباقى اكيد ربنا هيتصرف​
> اللى اقدر اقولهولك استمر فى اللى انت فيه واكيد ربنا هيقف معاك​
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ايرينى 



وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (1 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 أغسطس 2009)

*مشعارفه اقولك ايه
بس النفوس دى مريضه وغير شبعانه بربنا وعندها غير رضى على حالها وتبص لغيرها لحد ما تقع وتقول يالا ما جرى وماكان لانهم تغافلوا ان ربنا سهران علينا ومشهيسيب حد انحقد من غيره وكان هيتسبب فى ضياعه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## zezza (1 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا كوكو الغيرة المقدسة دى حاجة حلوة 
لما تشوف شخص ناجح تتمنى تكون زيه 
بس الكلام ده يكون لما تدعى ربنا انه يباركك زيه و برضه تصلى ان الانسان ده ربنا يباركه و يزيده كمان 
المشكلة بتكون لما بنتمنى زوال الخير و النعمة من غيرنا لما قلوبنا تتملى حقد و كراهية ليه 
ربنا يباركنا كلنا و يدينا القناعة و الشبع النفسى 
اهم حاجة الرضا و اننا نقول الحمد لله 
شكرا يا كوكو على مواضيعك الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (1 أغسطس 2009)

بص ياكوكو انا مع رأي زيزا ان لو كانت الغيرة مقدسه 
يعني هتدفعك انت للاحسن انك تبذل اقصي جهد عشان تنجح 
وفي نفس الوقت تحب الخير للناس كلها 
لان دي تعاليم المسيح حب لقريبك ما تحبه لنفسك 

لكن لو الموضوع قلب بغيره غير مقدسه وحقد 
دي تبقي شخصيات مريضه بتبص تحت رجليها 
يعني لا هي عاوزة تبقي احسن 
ولا عاوزة تخلي غيرها احسن 
طب هيستفيد هو ايه من حقده علي الناس  
هيدمر نفسيته اولا وثانيا هيخسر حب الناس ليه واحترامهم 
وبعدهم عنه عشان ميحطمش نجاحهم 
اسفه للاطاله بس الموضوع جميل 

مرسي ياكوكو 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2009)

منتهى التميز ,, شكرااا ,, الرب معاكم ,, صلوا لى


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أغسطس 2009)

اكيد يا كوكو في ناس تكون غيرانة من الشخص الناجح والمتفوق في حياته دائماً بس في غيرة ثانية ان الشخص يغار منه ويعمل بجد علشان يكون زي الشخص الناجح

شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
ربنا يباركك يا كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> موضوع خرافه يا ك
> و
> ك
> و
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا دودو


وعلى رأيك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الموضوع يا كوكو *_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*ويسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كوك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *مشعارفه اقولك ايه
> بس النفوس دى مريضه وغير شبعانه بربنا وعندها غير رضى على حالها وتبص لغيرها لحد ما تقع وتقول يالا ما جرى وماكان لانهم تغافلوا ان ربنا سهران علينا ومشهيسيب حد انحقد من غيره وكان هيتسبب فى ضياعه
> ربنا يباركك*


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا كيريا 


وعلى رأيك الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

zezza قال:


> بص يا كوكو الغيرة المقدسة دى حاجة حلوة ​
> لما تشوف شخص ناجح تتمنى تكون زيه
> بس الكلام ده يكون لما تدعى ربنا انه يباركك زيه و برضه تصلى ان الانسان ده ربنا يباركه و يزيده كمان
> المشكلة بتكون لما بنتمنى زوال الخير و النعمة من غيرنا لما قلوبنا تتملى حقد و كراهية ليه
> ...


 

كلام جميل يا زيزا 

يجب دائما ان نشكر المسيح على كل حال 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 



وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> بص ياكوكو انا مع رأي زيزا ان لو كانت الغيرة مقدسه
> 
> يعني هتدفعك انت للاحسن انك تبذل اقصي جهد عشان تنجح
> وفي نفس الوقت تحب الخير للناس كلها
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مروورك يا بوبا 

وعلى رأيك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## راشي (2 أغسطس 2009)

*دول ناس كسلانه تفكر وتنجح فقاعدين في ماكنهم مش وراهم حاجة غير الكلام والكلام والكلام......... ويارتيهم يفكروا في الاية (اللي بتقول تكلمت كثيرا فندمت واما عن سكوتي فلم واندم قط) .*

*بس بجد أقولك علي حاجه زي ما الناس دول موجودين في اية حقيقة مكتوبة بتقول ( الرب يحغظك من كل سوء)*
*ربنا يباركك أخي*​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> منتهى التميز ,, شكرااا ,, الرب معاكم ,, صلوا لى


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> اكيد يا كوكو في ناس تكون غيرانة من الشخص الناجح والمتفوق في حياته دائماً بس في غيرة ثانية ان الشخص يغار منه ويعمل بجد علشان يكون زي الشخص الناجح
> 
> شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
> ربنا يباركك يا كوكو


 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 

وعلى رأيك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (2 أغسطس 2009)

لية واشمعنا كلمات توارثناها من اجدادنا ادم وحواء
لانها نفحة شيطانية بدايتها مع حواء لتعصى اوامر رب المجد
وتأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ومنها انتقلت للنفوس البشرية الضعيفة
وما ذالت تؤثر حتى يومنا هذا وستستمر حتى يوم القيامة طالما هناك خير وشر
وهنا الفرق بين من يتبع تعاليم رب المجد ومن يتبع اغوائات الشيطان
وبالتالى علينا الا نتعجب ولكن نتكيف معها ونتغلب عليها بقوة الايمان
وشكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا يا كوكو فى ناس كتيير بيكون الحقد جواها بتبص لكل شخص فى عمله ونجاحه لانهم ممكن يكونوا حاولوا 
وفشلوا انهم يوصلوا لمستوى الشخص ده واللى يضايق اكتر بقى اللى يكون فى مستوى ومركز جميييييييل ويبص لغيره بردو ده بقى اللى يكون شخص مرييييض بجد وانانى وفى الحالتين بتكون مخالفة لوصية رب المجد " لا تحسد"
ميرسى كتير لموضوعك يا مان
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (3 أغسطس 2009)

*فى مجتمعنا بالذات الناس بقى كدة

و الموضوع اخد اكثر من انة مجرد ظاهرة

ناس كتير كدة...و مش كدة و بس

لا دة فية ناس بتحاول تحول نجاحك دة الى فشل بأى طريقة

او يخلوك تكرة الى وصلتلة

المطلوب منك انك متتأثرش بالناس دى...و متخدش رد فعلهم بحساسية

موضوع مفيد..شكراً يا كوكو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

راشي قال:


> *دول ناس كسلانه تفكر وتنجح فقاعدين في ماكنهم مش وراهم حاجة غير الكلام والكلام والكلام......... ويارتيهم يفكروا في الاية (اللي بتقول تكلمت كثيرا فندمت واما عن سكوتي فلم واندم قط) .*
> 
> *بس بجد أقولك علي حاجه زي ما الناس دول موجودين في اية حقيقة مكتوبة بتقول ( الرب يحغظك من كل سوء)*
> *ربنا يباركك أخي*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا راشى ​
وعلى رأيك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> لية واشمعنا كلمات توارثناها من اجدادنا ادم وحواء
> 
> لانها نفحة شيطانية بدايتها مع حواء لتعصى اوامر رب المجد
> وتأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ومنها انتقلت للنفوس البشرية الضعيفة
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم ​

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> فعلا يا كوكو فى ناس كتيير بيكون الحقد جواها بتبص لكل شخص فى عمله ونجاحه لانهم ممكن يكونوا حاولوا ​
> وفشلوا انهم يوصلوا لمستوى الشخص ده واللى يضايق اكتر بقى اللى يكون فى مستوى ومركز جميييييييل ويبص لغيره بردو ده بقى اللى يكون شخص مرييييض بجد وانانى وفى الحالتين بتكون مخالفة لوصية رب المجد " لا تحسد"
> ميرسى كتير لموضوعك يا مان
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا  ​

وعلى رأيك الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *koki* (3 أغسطس 2009)

لا انا عايزة الخير للناس كلها بس مفيش مانع انى احاول انجح زيهم بالعكس انا بفرح لما الاقى حد ناجح


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *فى مجتمعنا بالذات الناس بقى كدة​*
> 
> *و الموضوع اخد اكثر من انة مجرد ظاهرة*​
> *ناس كتير كدة...و مش كدة و بس*​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا روكى 


وعلى رأيك فوق الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (4 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

*koki* قال:


> لا انا عايزة الخير للناس كلها بس مفيش مانع انى احاول انجح زيهم بالعكس انا بفرح لما الاقى حد ناجح


 
ياريت كلنا نتمنى للناس كلها الخير 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كوكى 



وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

joyful song قال:


>


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (5 أغسطس 2009)

_الحسد مطلوب برده يا اخوية كوكو_
_شكراا كتيير لموضوعك وفعلا يجب ان ننتبه له _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا تونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو كتير ميرسى لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا ديدى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## wahep (5 أغسطس 2009)

علشان منبصش على الناس الناجة فى حياتهم  لازم نبص على الاعظم من كل هذا الذى يعطى هؤلاء لانة مكتوب (يعطى بسخاء ولا يعاير)


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل فعلا
على فكره الحقد و الكراهيه دى مش من صفات الشخص المسيحى
ميرسى كوكو​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samosa (8 أغسطس 2009)

اكيد موضوع موجود 
دةبيرجع انة انانى 
ومتعرفش علىالمسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا سامو 
وعلى رأيك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## yousteka (11 أغسطس 2009)

لا ماتكنش صورة لحد ماتقلدش تقليد اعمى خليك صورة رب المجد ده انت مسيحي وابن النعمة

اتعلم من الناس فضائلهم مش حركتهم او تفاصيلهم خليك نفسك نفسك غالية اما الناس فاتعلم منهم

ده اللي اقدر اقولوا لو انسان عايز يوصل لمكانة انسان تاني يعنى مراقبه 24ساعة عشان يبقى كوبي منه

احسنلك قول يارب علمنى احكامك وبارك ميراثك وفهمنى حكمتك واعرف ان الدنيا دي حفنة من التراب
وهل في المال عمر بعد موت    وهل جاهي سيمنع من زوالي؟؟

ده اللي اقدر اقوله لانسان بيحقد ماليه الشر

مرررسي يا كوكو موضوع متألق كالعادة ويستحق التقييم

سورري للاطالة

ربنا معاك يا باشا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أغسطس 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا يوستيكا 
وعلى كلامك الاكثر من رائع 
وميرررسى كتير على التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الأنسان البعيد عن ربنا هو اللى قلبه ليس به محبه للآخرين ويحقد عليهم جدا ويكره أى خير ليهم وحتى للأسف يكره الخير لذاته
أشكركم للموضوع الجميل جدا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

عندك حق يا النهيسى 
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2009)

*هناك قلب من رصاص بارد لا يقبل دفئ الحب فيه ولا يرى إلا ذاته *
*فيحقد على الآخرين ولا يقبل سوى أن يتمركز الكل حول ذاته ولا يريد أن يرى أحد أفضل*
*وهناك قلب من ذهب نقي بكلمة الله يحب الكل ويطلب ويسعى أن يصير الجميع أفضل*
*وطوبى لكل نقي القلب لأن فيه الله حاضر وصار منارة حب للآخرين*
*النعمة معك يا محبوب الله الحلو*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2009)

عندك حق فى كل كلمه
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا ايمن 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sssmmmsssmmmsss (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكركم على تواجدكم معنا وافتكركم بنا وكنت أتمنى منكم تحميل أحدث antvirs (أنتفيرس ) الخاص بالموبايل والكمبيوتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن ايجاد البرامج فى قسم البرامج 
وايضا فى قسم الجوالات 
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى ​


----------

